# My Nissan xtrail overheating



## Godwinlawi (Feb 21, 2020)

I have my nissan xtrail year 2002 when driving at a short distance sends the temp up, when opening the bonnet i realise that the resevaior tank was full of hot water and upper horse from the radiotor was full tighten by gas and the was full overeheating. Before that thermostat was already removed and the head gasket was installed the new one.what could be the problem cz i get dissapointed with the mashine.Every thing was checked but the problem was not solved.
I tabled the issue for help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The problem could be one or more of the following:
1 - Plugged up radiator.
2 - Bad water pump.
3 - Blown head gasket.

Since you just recently replaced the head gasket, I would suspect a possible head gasket problem. Here's an easy quick test for head gasket failure. Remove the radiator cap, then make sure the coolant is up at the filler neck. Now start the engine and look for the presence of a lot of air bubbles at the filler neck. If you see air bubbles continuously showing, then there's a breach at the head gasket. You can follow this up with a compression test on all cylinders for verification. 

If it turns out to be a blown head gasket, can you describe the steps you took in installing the head gasket itself only; not the steps leading up to the installation.


----------

